# Inspired fourplay kettenspanner?



## Basser (12. Juni 2012)

Hiho,

Fahrrad: Inspired Fourplay team 2011
Problem : Beim seitenhüpfer üben (nach rechts) land ich des öfteren mal aufn kettenspanner wenn ichs nich schaffe. 
Ergebnis: Jetz isser ab der kettenspanner.
Frage: Wäre sowas ne "gute" alternative (vorteil/nachteil) und viel wichtiger : Passt das bei mir dran ? http://tinyurl.com/cebxr77, und wenn nicht was wäre eine alternative?

Danke,

Martin


----------



## To-bi-bo (12. Juni 2012)

Beim Fourplay braucht man AFAIK einen Spanner mit Schaltwerksmontage. Also bietet sich der von Rohloff an. Alternativ: Sidehops zu anderen Seite üben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Basser (12. Juni 2012)

To-bi-bo schrieb:


> Alternativ: Sidehops zu anderen Seite üben



Da sind 2 Bremsscheiben


----------



## bike-show.de (12. Juni 2012)

Schau Dir mal den 74kingz Kettenspanner. Da kannst Du nicht draufspringen und den kannst Du Dir auch leicht selber bauen.


----------



## jay-em-ass (12. Juni 2012)

bike-show.de schrieb:


> Schau Dir mal den 74kingz Kettenspanner. Da kannst Du nicht draufspringen und den kannst Du Dir auch leicht selber bauen.



Wo kann man den denn noch kaufen?


----------



## bike-show.de (13. Juni 2012)

jay-em-ass schrieb:


> Wo kann man den denn noch kaufen?



Der Originalspanner ist eh Mist. Guck mal durchs Forum, da findest Du einige Fotos von Eigenbauten.


----------



## JanStahl (13. Juni 2012)

Oh nein!

Hätte er doch nur das gekauft, dann müsste er jetzt nicht traurig dasitzen, sondern könnte fröhlich und gelassen Sidehops üben!

Der arme Radfahrer!

Anscheinend konstruiert da die gesamte Branche momentan nur bruchgefährdete Fehlkonstruktionen.

Es bleibt wohl nur der Selbstbau (ich helfe gerne mit meiner enormen motorischen Begabung).

Die Inspired-Räder scheinen mir eine spezielle Aufnahme am Ausfallende zu haben - ist also diese Platte gebrochen oder nur der Halter, der nach vorne zum Zahnrad geht?


----------



## Basser (13. Juni 2012)

JanStahl schrieb:


> Oh nein!
> 
> Hätte er doch nur das gekauft, dann müsste er jetzt nicht traurig dasitzen, sondern könnte fröhlich und gelassen Sidehops üben!
> 
> Der arme Radfahrer!



Oh Mist!

Hätte ich das nur früher gewusst!


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (13. Juni 2012)

Den 74Kingz wird es in absehbarer Zeit wieder unter Heatsinkbikes geben, hat mir ein VÃ¶gelchen gezwitschert 

An sonsten dieses Material: 1xWinkel, 1xaltes SÃ¤geblatt, 2x Schrauben, 1x Plastik so zusammensetzen: http://www.stickyfoil.de/html/img/pics-inhalte/Aufkleber/Beispiele/74kingz.jpg


----------



## Basser (13. Juni 2012)

Hm, gibts davon auch schon fotos oder so von einem Nachbau?

Grade ne halbe stunde fahren gewesen, siehe bild.


----------



## JanStahl (13. Juni 2012)

Alles was Elwood auf dem Parkplatz wollte, ist ein bisschen konstruktive Kritik. Also nehme ich mir den Jungen mal als Vorbild und stelle meine Schleichwerbung ein:

Ich nehme an, dass die Halterplatte, die gebrochen ist, und vergleichbare Teile bei den Spannern mit zwei Rollen antriebsmomentenfrei ist.
Dann erscheint mir ein Spanner, der hier ohne nach unten herausstehende Teile baut und innen zwischen Ausfallende und Nabe auf die Achse kommt, die beste Lösung zu sein.

Den gibt es aber wohl nicht zu kaufen.

Echo hat aber einen mit einem Rad, der sich mit einem kleinen Zapfen am Rahmen abstützt:
Tarty
Das sollte die Exposition und den Energieeintrag doch auch deutlich reduzieren - wenn die Hinterradnabe einen Distanzring, der dick genug ist, hat, oder man sich das Aufbiegen des Rahmens traut (macht ja eigentlich nichts, man kann ja z.B. einen Hoffmann-24er-Rahmen aus dem Verkaufe-Thread günstig erwerben).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (13. Juni 2012)

OK...

1) Das Teil, dass gebrochen ist, heiÃt Schaltauge und nicht Halterplatte oder sonstwas. Das ist ein austauschbares Stahlteil, welches mit dem Ausfallende des Rahmen verschraubt wird und so den Montagepunkt fÃ¼r den Kettenspanner bildet. Das Ding ist nicht ohne Grund austauschbar, es reiÃt nÃ¤mlich gerne.

2) Material und Bau eines sorglos Spannern sind oben gepostet

3) Kauf dir vorerst erstmal einfach nur ein neues Schaltauge. Ist fÃ¼r knapp 10,- erstmal recht gÃ¼nstig und du bist schnell wieder auf dem Rad, zumindest bis du erneut draufknallst. Passiert am Anfang eben, kann man nichts machen. Mit sich bessernder Technik nimmt das aber auch stark ab 

4) Die Spanner aus dem ErÃ¶ffnungspost passen nur fÃ¼r horizontale Ausfallenden, du hast aber vertikale und musst daher eine andere LÃ¶sung finden 

5) HIER WILL NIEMAND DEIN KACK HOFFMANN VERDAMMT! deal with it und erwÃ¤hn' es nicht dauernd.


----------



## Sherco (13. Juni 2012)

Sind die Teile Nicht bewusst aus Alu? Damit die Energie beim Aufprall das Schaltauge reißen lässt, damit der Rahmen keinen Schaden nimmt?


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (13. Juni 2012)

Recht hast du. Hab hier eines liegen und dachte bei dem Gewicht zunÃ¤chst an Stahl. Ist aber wie du schon sagst Alu.


----------



## Basser (13. Juni 2012)

aber schon krass, 14 euro für son aluchips.
Kann man die auch irgendwo günstiger beziehen ? 

Danke für die reichlichen antworten/anregungen


----------



## JanStahl (13. Juni 2012)

@ZooControl: Ich retz nur den Basser, wir kennen uns (wir hatten schon Verkehr).
Zen, Junge

@Basser:
Vielleicht kannst Du beim Inspired-Händler, bei dem Du das Rad gekauft hast, Rabatt kriegen.
Ist ja noch nagelneu, das Rad.


----------



## Basser (13. Juni 2012)

Zen!

Jo haste eig recht, werd ich den besagten händler wohl mal drauf ansprechen, vergiss nich bescheit zu sagen wenne hinfährst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ecols (14. Juni 2012)

Der Heatsinkspanner: 





Es gab eine Zeit, da hatte JEDER Trialer dieses Problem. Kuck mal in die einschlägigen Threads wie zum Beispiel:
Selbstbau Thread

Oder verwende mal "Kettenspanner" in der Suche..


----------

